# "ffastun" files - can they be deleted?



## k-stop (Aug 17, 2003)

Hi All,

I saw some old threads years ago mentioning these files, but I don't think I saw any definitive answer. Want to know exactly what these files are and if they can be deleted:

ffastun.ffa
ffastun.fla
ffastun.ffo
ffastun0.ffx

(also System.1st)

They are taking up a lot of memory in the harddrive - if I can free up space, perhaps I can upgrade to Windows 2000? Would I also need to upgrade from 128MB to 256MB of RAM? [I am pretty computer illiterate!]

Thanks,

K-Stop


----------



## phobiussno (Nov 21, 1999)

Taken from a few sites...

Ffastun.ffa *
Ffastun.ffo *
Ffastun.ffl *
Ffastun.ffx *



* - Deleting these files when Find Fast is installed on a system can cause the system to refuse to boot. You can, however, safely delete them if (1) you use the Find Fast applet in the Control Panel to do it, or (2) if you remove or disable the program before deleting them manually

system.1st

win95, win98, and winME all create the system.1st file when the OS is installed. it is not necessary for day-to-day operation. it is used for troubleshooting...to take the machine back to a simpler registry...to resolve registry corruption issues, to help determine whether there may be a hardware issue, etc. i would be inclined to leave it.

Adding more RAM is up to you...it doesn't hurt, but 128M should be enough if you are in a bind and can't get it right now..

V/R

DSF


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The System.1st file can be deleted.

Uncheck FindFast in the MSCONFIG startup tab list.

You would be surprised at how much junk you can delete from your computer.

How large is the hard drive and how much free space is there?


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

If those files are "7FaSSt", then they're spyware.

http://www.doxdesk.com/parasite/7FaSSt.html

Spybot'll get 'em.

If they're not, forget I said anything!


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

As a matter of routine, I have deleted the fast find files from almost every computer I work on and I have never had a boot problem. Maybe I've just been lucky; but, I've been doing that for years and I know I must have deleted them from hundreds of hard disks.

It's not the space I gain that I'm after. Fast Find has a high overhead and the benefit is too minimal.


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

Can't you just disable it from the startup? I did that using "startup manager" and it's never troubled me, since...


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

Yes.


----------



## Katzy (Nov 9, 2003)

Seems the best way, then, dunnit?


----------

